# 11 Allez sport to 12 tamac elite mid-compact



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought an 54 Allez sport in August and recently went to my LBS for a fit after getting new pedals and shoes for Xmas and it turns out I should be on a 56. The fitter offered a straight exchange to a 56 with no money out of my pocket as the salesman should've sold me a bigger bike as it was my first road bike. I then asked what about upgrading to a better bike and he said he'd have to find out about that. Turns out they will take the bike back for full price paid and credit it towards another bike. We went through my options and decided on the Tarmac elite mid compact. Once that is in he'll transfer my fit measurements over and complete all the measurements. How big of a difference am I going to notice with the new bike? I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Quantifying or even using subjective words to describe the difference isn't easy. They are both good bikes. Frame material is the biggest difference... Allez is Al and the Tarmac Elite is carbon. What you pay for in a carbon bike is the ride comfort you get along with stiffness...latter promotes a more effecient power transfer to speed. So the Tarmac will likley have a more muted ride over rougher road surfaces. But wheels and tires, even seat post and handlebars and tire pressure matter also. Geometry is perhaps going to make the biggest difference. A properly fitting road bike makes a world of difference. A taller bike will likely reduce drop a bit and take some pressure off your hands...but again depends on set up. 

I will say that your local bike shop offering to take the bike back full price because of a sizing mistake is quite rare. How tall are you and what is your cycling inseam?...if you had it measured.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah the tarmac looks to be around 4-5lbs lighter. Lighter frame wheels and components. Not only dropping total weight but also reducing the rolling weight of the wheels seems like it will make a difference. My height is about 5'11" and inseam I'm not sure of. My leg length was measured but my fit wasnt completed so I don't have all the measurements on me right now. He said I needed a bigger frame for reach. 

I was quite shocked that they were willing to give a full refund on the bike but he seemed upset that I had been sold the wrong size and wanted to make it right. I'm not gonna argue with that plus it lets me upgrade easily.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Perceived comfort, ride, handling differences between riders are all highly subjective topics, with responses 'colored' by a number of factors. 

That said, IMO if you were to stay with the Allez, I'd bet that you'd be looking to go with CF eventually, so given this opportunity, I'm of the opinion to go with this upgrade. The only reason I see to *not* do so is if racing was in your future and you're on a budget, because the adage "don't race what you can't replace" may apply.

Re: your fitters comments, kudos to him for righting a wrong done by the LBS. That IMO is the way things should go, but don't always. Also, because there's much more to sizing/ fitting than height and inseam (cycling experiences, style of riding, fitness/ flexibility, personal preferences, among other factors) as long as you're confident in his abilities and since he's working one on one with you, defer to him on sizing. FWIW, I've seen riders of your height on 52's through 58's.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah racing isn't in my future any time soon if ever. Need much more saddle time and to be more fit for that if I ever wanna do that so no concerns there. The upgrade gets me CF plus better components so it seems like a good move to me. The fitter said something about my upper body being long so a longer reach would be advisable for me. During his assessment he did leg length measures hip angle flexibility assessments. Also they had video cameras set up to get angles when on the bike. He also put shims in my shoes to straighten my legs when peddling as my feet fall in towards the middle. My saddle size and height were also changed and I've been much more comfortable so I trust his judgement.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Yeah racing isn't in my future any time soon if ever. Need much more saddle time and to be more fit for that if I ever wanna do that so no concerns there. The upgrade gets me CF plus better components so it seems like a good move to me. The fitter said something about my upper body being long so a longer reach would be advisable for me. During his assessment he did leg length measures hip angle flexibility assessments. Also they had video cameras set up to get angles when on the bike. He also put shims in my shoes to straighten my legs when peddling as my feet fall in towards the middle. My saddle size and height were also changed and I've been much more c


Jeff,
Just want to give you reassurance you are heading in the right direction. Most guys 5'11" will be on a 56. Racers maybe a size down but some racers size up although extremely rare...Lance at 5'10" rides a 58...with 160mm head tube length aka Trek H1 geometry.

You need the top tube sounds like for your longer torso which is correct. Sounds like you were put on a 54 based upon leg length. Guys with shorter legs like you can ride one size down easier than guys with long legs like me. But all said, you will have less drop and a long top tube and for a recreational rider a good fit to ride a lot of miles with comfort.
When you get a chance, be sure to post a pic of the bike, stem length etc.
Have fun.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Yeah racing isn't in my future any time soon if ever. Need much more saddle time and to be more fit for that if I ever wanna do that so no concerns there. The upgrade gets me CF plus better components so it seems like a good move to me. The fitter said something about my upper body being long so a longer reach would be advisable for me. *During his assessment he did leg length measures hip angle flexibility assessments. Also they had video cameras set up to get angles when on the bike. He also put shims in my shoes to straighten my legs when peddling as my feet fall in towards the middle. My saddle size and height were also changed and I've been much more c*


Sounds like a great bike shop and knowledgeable fitter. FWIW, IME that fitting far exceeds standard bike fits (actually is similar to Spec's BG FIT), so you've struck gold with this shop/ fitter!


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah it was a great fit. While I was in there another customer commented on the fact that this fitter had fixed a nagging neck soreness he had and the fitter had fixed it. I believe that they do use the BG FIT program on the computer he was inputting data and the video was going to. Allowed him to draw lines to show KOPS and all sorts of other good info. The only thing I wonder with this upgrade is if it will be to much bike for me. I trust him on the size change as his other suggestions have been spot on plus its a straight exchange for the old bike so all I pay is the difference.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Yeah it was a great fit. While I was in there another customer commented on the fact that this fitter had fixed a nagging neck soreness he had and the fitter had fixed it. I believe that they do use the BG FIT program on the computer he was inputting data and the video was going to. Allowed him to draw lines to show KOPS and all sorts of other good info. *The only thing I wonder with this upgrade is if it will be to much bike for me.* I trust him on the size change as his other suggestions have been spot on plus its a straight exchange for the old bike so all I pay is the difference.


Sounds like a reputable, experienced fitter. IMO/E LBS's need more like him. 

I'm going to assume that you're fairly new to road riding, If so, the only disadvantage (if you could call it that) that I see in upgrading your first 'real' road bike is that you have little to compare it to, because you haven't had a lot of saddle time on anything else. Again, this is a series of assumptions, so may not hold true.

If you're on the fence about spending the extra money, I'll offer that IMO/E where CF shines is on longer rides and over less than ideal road surfaces, so if your planned routes/ locale has better roads and/ or you're not looking to do metric centuries or longer, you may not 'need' full CF. 

OTOH, if you're to get more serious and up your miles/ saddle time, (as previously mentioned) all else being equal, I think CF offers some advantages. Some things to consider...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the aluminum frames are very near the stiffness of the carbon frames, as been stated before with real data.
if racing crits, the Allez all day long, as it will be less expensive to replace if there is crash damage.
not racing and you take care of your bikes, the Tarmac as long as it is at least the medium range ones as the less expensive ones have lower grades of carbon which will weigh more and give a dull and lifeless ride.
just my lousy one cent.
good luck


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> the aluminum frames are very near the stiffness of the carbon frames, as been stated before with real data.
> if racing crits, he Allez all day long, as it will be less expensive to replace if there is crash damage.
> not racing and you take care of your bikes, the *Tarmac as long as it is at least the medium range ones as the less expensive ones have lower grades of carbon which will weigh more and give a dull and lifeless ride.*
> just my lousy one cent.
> good luck


... always enjoy reading your posts, a_avery007. :thumbsup:

I'll disagree on one part of the bold statement. For certain, the state of CF's art progresses, so STW generally increases while total weight drops, but keeping trickle down in mind (today's 'low end' CF bikes are yesterdays mid-range bikes), they don't all of a sudden get 'dull and lifeless'. And a number of reviewers/ critics thought they were notable in ride quality - especially the Expert, which for all intents and purposes is now the Elite/ Comp frameset.

That said, and given the subjective nature of ride discussions, YMMV. 

Just my .0*2* cents.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

just found personally that the 8r material to be much less lively than the 10r, but hey that is just me.


----------

